# Dirt substrate



## Vincentkit111 (Mar 3, 2017)

What’s the best dirt substrate we can use? I’m looking for Miracle Gro Organic Choice Potting Mix but i think it’s phased out already. What other options do I have? 

Thanks!


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

ADA Aquasoil, it's basically a fancy dirt  I just set up a tank with it, great to work with, doesn't crumble like Fluval stratum. Looks great, not cloudy.


----------



## Vincentkit111 (Mar 3, 2017)

Thanks! But I’m actually looking for a cheaper alternative. 🙂


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Ok I hear you, it’s not cheap .


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 24, 2015)

Look into mineralized top soil


----------

